
Twitter Health Metrics Proposal Submission - wastedhours
https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2018/twitter-health-metrics-proposal-submission.html
======
amingilani
For context on what's happened at Twitter, see Jack's tweet storm
[https://twitter.com/jack/status/969234275420655616](https://twitter.com/jack/status/969234275420655616)

